# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  В магазине // ценники

## EweX

Всегда меня удивлял факт абсолютной безграмотности наших продавцов. Бывает, зайдешь в магазин, диву даешься. Всего не упомнишь, так, пару моментов:
Самое несчастное слово - это люля-кебаб. Как вам:
люля-кибап
люлюкибаб
в шоке: люляки баб (што такое люлякиИ? штоб я такое ел!)
непонятно: люля кубяка (очевидно, генерала Кубяка)
Или:
"Тушенка гов. стекло" (Что они в виду имеют.... наверное, правду)
Орфография и пунктуация сохранены) был всему свидетелем)
Если есть чем поделиться, пишите!

----------

